# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  موكب العقيلة الرادود حسين اسماعيل وفاة السيدة زينب ع 1428هـ

## الفاقدات

اقدم لكم مشاركة الرادود حسين اسماعيل بموكب السيدة زينب عليه السلام في مصاب السيدة زينب عليها السلام لعام 1428هـ بعنوان 

موكب العقيلة 
المقدمة
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=JpC21882.mp3 
الفقرة الاولى 
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=XVW22285.mp3 
الفقرة الثانية 
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=kp722168.mp3 
الفقرة الثالثة
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=wR523137.mp3 

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم 
الفاقدات

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه اخوي الفاقدات* 
*وبنتظار المزيد من المشاركات* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكور القلب المرح على المرور

----------


## صراحة

اقدم لكم مشاركة الرادود حسين اسماعيل بموكب السيدة زينب عليه السلام
بالعوامية في مصاب السيدة زينب عليها السلام لعام 1428هـ بعنوان



موكب العقيلة


المقدمة
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=JpC21882 .mp3


الفقرة الاولى


http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=XVW22285 .mp3


الفقرة الثانية


http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=kp722168 .mp3


الفقرة الثالثة
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=wR523137 .mp3



عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم

----------


## القلب المرح

*بارك الله فيك* 
*ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه ..* 
*وماجورين يارب* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي الفاقدات
على الطرح الحلو
وكذالك اخوي صراحة
ماقصرت والله
وسمحو لي على الدمج
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
اخوكم الــنــاري

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكور اخي على الناري على المرور

----------

